

Ask HN: Has the advertising model worked for anybody? - fiaz

I'm just curious to know how many people here have successfully made a living off of advertising on their blog/website/app/etc...
======
philwelch
Before online gambling was cracked down on in this country, I knew a blogger
who made a lot of money through gambling affiliates. As I recall, she saved
money by living in Costa Rica at the time, but she had a good year or so.

------
babyshake
Only if you're publishing (republishing, cough cough) content about certain
areas of medicine or law where adsense payments go through the roof.

~~~
fiaz
is adsense the only way to make money in advertising? why not sell your own
ads the way TechMeme does?

------
davidu
We have about 20 people and are profitable. All advertising driven.

